# Posing Skink!



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 24, 2006)

slinky will pose for the camera now! she has her very own little chair to sit in..and she even has her own car!

Slinky's Chair..ill have to get a better picture of her in her chair later:bunnydance:



















Slinky's Punchbuggy!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 24, 2006)

:shock2::roflmao:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG! I think Barbie is jealous!:shock:


----------



## pamnock (Aug 24, 2006)

What a ham! Being handicapped certainly didn't stop Slinky from rising to stardom! Can I get an autograph???

Pam


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

Awww, that's too hilarious. Is she pretty tame with you now, then? What a cute little girl!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 24, 2006)

oh my god!! you should send those picsto GEICO car insurance company. i bet they would use them fora commercial.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 24, 2006)

lol..geico skink.. i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 24, 2006)

Do you call them punch buggys? We call them beetles in the UK. Thats weird!

OMG its so cute! How do you get it to sit on the chair likethat? It looks so funny in the car! It doesnt lookreal! How sweet! If I see someone driving aBeetle/punch buggytomorow Im gonna laugh at them


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 24, 2006)

lol... the funny thing is that we drive a punchbuggy exactly like that toy one.. looks like shes driving our car

yeah we call them punchbuggys,bugs,or beetles


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 25, 2006)

That's the funniest thing I've seen in a LONG time!! Great pictures!! Go, Slinky!!!

:highfive::great::shock2::laugh::roflmao:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow! How cool, we aren't allowed to keep skinks as pets where I live.

When I read you post my eyes skimmed over the "punchbuggy" and Isomehow read it as "punching bag" and was wondering why a lizard wouldneed one :laugh:

We call them Beetles here too, never heard the other term before.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

We call them lovebugs here in the USA... or atleast everyone I know does  You know, like in the movie Herbie theLove Bug? That used to be my all time favorite movie when I was little,along with all three Homeward Bound movies, and the Air Buds, of course.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 25, 2006)

OMG theres THREE! homeward boundmovies?! Ive only seen two of them, the first one,and the san fransico one. OMG I want them!

The first one is a classic though.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there's three... maybe I'mthinking of another movie, though, lol! I know, the first one was justtoo adorable. The part where shadow can't get out of that ditch at therailroad used to always make me cry.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 25, 2006)

Aww yer and wen Sassy was drowing in the river! :sad:



Do you have any more pics of the adorable skink posing? Youcould put him on like a toy horse, and put a cowboy hat on him


----------



## missyscove (Aug 25, 2006)

About the punchbuggy thing, haven't you guys seen Lilo &amp; Stitch?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 25, 2006)

blue punchbuggy!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 25, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Do you have any more pics of the adorable skink posing? Youcould put him on like a toy horse, and put a cowboy hat on him


hmmm...to bad peapoo wont sit still when i put the saddle onher.. lol.. slinky could ride peapoo.. no more pictures of slinky rightnow..


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 27, 2006)

Never seen any of those movies? Lot of different terms in different countries for the same things .


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

never seen this movie?


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> blue punchbuggy!




:yeahthat exactly!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2006)

What kind of skink? I have a blue tongued skink.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

five lined aka blue tailed skink.. i cantrelease her because she cant always cath food on her own..and shecouldnt get away from predators.. when i got her her back legs wereparalyzed.. we eventually had to take her to the vet to have her backlegs amputated..but shes doing really good now and is very friendly


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> five lined aka blue tailed skink.. i cant release herbecause she cant always cath food on her own..and she couldnt get awayfrom predators.. when i got her her back legs were paralyzed.. weeventually had to take her to the vet to have her back legsamputated..but shes doing really good now and is veryfriendly


How big does she get? Should I post pics of my twoguys? Actually was told they were male. Got them from 2 differentpeople who didn't know what they were doing. I don't know either.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah post pics of yours.. blue tongues get pretty big..

i think five lines only get around 5-6 inches long not includingtail..but im not sure about that.. ive never seen any bigger thanthat.. ive had two five lines.. Slinky (the one i have now) and alittle baby one.. i found it and it was sick.. i kept it until it gotbetter and then released it.. anyway.. heres how big Slinky is.. andthe little one is the baby i had..







oh and that picture was right before she had her back leg amputated

her tail is also slowly growing back


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2006)

Not the bext pics. Should have some of those tomorrow. These were taken with my phone.

This is Bo the Snack. He looks like a boa with legs. Snack well my moms dog looked at him like he was a Snack.:shock:






This is Jasper Jax. He was named after a soap character.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

cant see the pictures:?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats weird I do...whats it say?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

pictures have been moved or deleted


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2006)

Hmm does that work?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

does what work?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2006)

My husband moved them and didn't tell me. Had to update my page to see that he did. I posted the new links for them.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

hmm..dont see them:?


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2006)

I can see them, nice skinks, lol.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2006)

Peapoo_Bunny...what do you feedSlinky? Crickets? Just curious...what aninteresting animal friend!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 27, 2006)

oh i can see the pictures now:bunnydance:



maherwoman.. i usually feed hercrickets.. sometimes she gets other small bugs. mealworms etc.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 1, 2006)

Do you ever feel all jumpy when you're feedingher the buggies? I certainly would...it's the only reasonI've never gotten any sort of lizard or some such...I don't think I'dbe able to handle actually giving them the bugs...LOL!! I'dprobably jump out of my skin a few times every time I fedthem!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 1, 2006)

lol.. i was kind of like that at first, but im pretty much used to it now


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2006)

What great pics. I am thinking that I would love a skink 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 2, 2006)

they are fun... i want to get afire skink someday


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 17, 2006)

So hows slinky doing? Havent heard in a while! Hope he is still posing for the camera!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 17, 2006)

Yea! more pics, more pics!! :colors::colors::colors:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 17, 2006)

im sry, i havent had a chance to get morepictures.. but Slinky is doing good..she is eating alot..i have tobuy food for Slinky &amp; Poofy (american toad) once a monthnow..before i only had to buy it every other month, so theyre eatingreally good now


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 19, 2006)

:cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1:Slinky'sgone!:bigtears: :rip:she passed away night before last...i checked herbefore i went to bed and she was walking around and acting just likenormal... then checked in the morning and she was gone... vet thinksthat the paralysis was moving up her body..hadnt been long since herlast checkup and she was completely healthy then... she lived so muchlonger than anybody thought she would( beginning of june-oct 17)..sucha strong little skink... we miss her so much:missyou:bigtears:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww no! That is so sad! Whydid this have to happen! :tears2:I am so sorry! Helived his last piece of life in heaven with you, so he will know whatto expect at rainbow bridge! 

RIP - You were the first skink I had ever known who had passed his driving test


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh No!!!:sosad. I loved reading abouther and seeing her pics - I think a lot of us were amazed at what apersonality she had! You took such good care of her and gaveher a great life that she otherwise wouldn't have had. I'm sosorry!

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2006)

OH NO!! I can't believe it! I'm so sad to hear that! How sudden things can change.

Are you okay?

The best I can say: at least she had a wonderful, loving home beforeshe crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Wonder what all those bunnies(and Daisy) think of her over there?

I'm so sorry, Sweetie...that's so hard.  

Hugs and love to you,

Rosie*


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks everyone:hug2:... 

i still keep going to her cage to check in on her when i get home inthe afternoon...only to find an emptycage:sigh i never knew how much we wereattached to her until now:cry3


----------



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry. She's whole now at the Rainbow Bridge.

inkpansy:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 20, 2006)

thankyou naturestee:hug2:


----------

